# New to the Hobby



## hschofield (Apr 14, 2010)

I am new to this but here is my latest.  I have only turned a half dozen so far.


Please excuse the photo qualitly.


----------



## B727phixer (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks very nice! What kind of wood is it?


----------



## Mark (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice cigar. Welcome to the IAP


----------



## CaptG (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice looking pen.  Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## hschofield (Apr 14, 2010)

Amboyna Burl


----------



## jbostian (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  Nice looking cigar.

Jamie


----------



## johncrane (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome and congrats with your pen


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome................Looks Good!


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice burl and welcome to the IAP


----------



## David Keller (Apr 14, 2010)

It looks good...  Welcome.


----------



## maxman400 (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice, And Welcome.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice pen for only having turned 6, Amboyna is always a safe bet, a beautiful wood and a nice pen


----------



## hschofield (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's positive comments.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 15, 2010)

Fat little sucker. Beautiful color.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 15, 2010)

welcome.  Good job.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome. Very nice pen


----------



## Papa mark (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice looking pen, welcome.
papamark


----------

